# optischer Inkrementalgeber



## mitchih (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hatte heute einen Vertreter von Fa. Disoric da. Der hat mir einen Berührungslosen Inkrementalgeber vorgeführt also rein optisch ohne Messrad usw.

Ich war total begeistert. Das Teil ist mehr oder weniger Oberflächenunabgängig und sehr genau.
Gibt es soetwas noch von anderen Herstellern?? Brauche noch ein Referenzangebot.


----------



## Mobi (16 Oktober 2009)

Hast du mal ein Datenblatt bzw. Typbezeichnung von dem Geber?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2009)

vielleicht sowas...?
http://www.hera-bonn.de/Produkte/Sensorik/Beruhrungslose-Wegsensoren.html


----------



## mitchih (17 Oktober 2009)

*Datenblatt*

Hallo,

also die von Helmut vorgeschlagene Variante ist sicher auch eine Alternative, besonders wenn es schneller sein muss. Allerdings ist die Toleranz hier auch höher.

Der OBS 105 macht 100µm/inc.

Hab mal ein Datenblatt angehängt. Der Sensor kostet so ca. 850€ zzgl. Kabel

Ich denke das ist eine Alternative.

Ich werde den Sensor vermutlich mal bestellen und bei einer Anwendung testen, mal schauen was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Mobi (17 Oktober 2009)

Und wie teuer ist das Kabel und was ist das für eins?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2009)




----------



## mitchih (17 Oktober 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Und wie teuer ist das Kabel und was ist das für eins?



Da das Kanel ja nicht vom großen S kommt sollte es noch bezahlbar sein. Die Steckerbelegung steht ja im Datenblatt, da kann man vermutlich auch selbst was basteln. 

Ich warte noch auf mein genaues Angebot, wie gesagt habe den Sensor gestern zum ersten Mal gesehen und dann angefragt.


----------



## Mobi (17 Oktober 2009)

@Helmut: Hat er, aber er braucht auch ein bzw. zwei Kabel zum Anschliessen.;-)

@mitchih: Die Steckerbelgung habe ich gesehen. Ich meinte nur die Länge und was du anden beiden Kabelenden haben willst und ob mit oder ohne Schirmung.


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2009)

Da ich von sowas auch noch nie gehört habe (hatte),
wie funktioniert das Ding eigentlich?

Ist das vom Funktionsprinzip her so in der Art einer "Optischen Maus"?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mitchih (17 Oktober 2009)

Ja genau so ähnlich muss man es sich vorstellen.

Überlege gerade eine Maus dort einzubauen *ROFL*

Nein also jetzt im Ernst. Ein Laser Kamerasensor macht Fotos von der Oberfläche (fortlaufend) Die Struktur wird nun erkannt, und es wird halt erknnt, wenn sich Pixel auf dem "Bild" bewegen. 
Dahinter steckt lt. Vertreter jede Menge Rechnerei, daher auch die Beschränkung mit vmax = 1m/s

Ein größerer Prozessor ist aber in Planung.


----------

